# nvidia.ko modprobe failed

## Sourcecode

Vowort möchte ich sagen das ich mir die anderen NVIDIA Thread durchgelesen habe... allerdings hat mir kein Thread weitergeholfen.

Ich habe bei meiner jetzigen Gentoo Installation das Problem das ich keinen Offiziellen NVIDIA Treiber nutzen kann

Ich bin nach Dieser Anleitung vorgegangen... hat nichts genützt...

wenn ich modprobe nvidia eintippe kriege ich ein : 

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

Ein Reemergen des GLX und des nvidia-kernels hat nichts gebracht das Problem bleibt das gleiche...

Komisch ist auch das in /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/

nvidia.ko Vorhanden ist...

Weiterhin ist es Suspekt das wenn ich diesen Pfad so angebe :

```
 modprobe  /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko
```

kriege ich den Output : 

```
FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.12_gentoo_r4/video/nvidia.ko not found
```

Den Nvidia Kernel direkt von nvidia.de zu installieren schlägt auch fehl weil er meine ekrnel Sourcen nicht findet...

Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge ?

----------

## Kuhrscher

Du könntest mal eine aktuellere Version von nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel ausprobieren. Möglichweise kannst Du das Problem ja so lösen.

----------

## schachti

Du hast /usr/src/linux als symbolischen Link auf die Quellen Deines aktuellen Kernels angelegt?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Du hast /usr/src/linux als symbolischen Link auf die Quellen Deines aktuellen Kernels angelegt?

 

Ja habe ich ... der Simlink steht und er funktioniert auch :

localhost linux # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 Jul 14 14:14 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

localhost rafer # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

localhost linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 # ls

COPYING        Module.symvers  crypto   ipc     patches.txt  vmlinux

CREDITS        README          drivers  kernel  scripts

Documentation  REPORTING-BUGS  fs       lib     security

MAINTAINERS    System.map      include  mm      sound

Makefile       arch            init     net     usr

localhost linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #

----------

## TilianGemini

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und selbst mit updates, etc. hab ich es nicht hinbekommen... echt suspekt... ich glaube ja, dass es am Xorg liegt... nur warum???

----------

## Sourcecode

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> Ich habe das gleiche Problem und selbst mit updates, etc. hab ich es nicht hinbekommen... echt suspekt... ich glaube ja, dass es am Xorg liegt... nur warum???

 

Evtl. wurde am Code geschlammpt sollte es ausser dir und mir noch anderen so gehen...

Seltsam ist das selbst wenn ich mit modprobe ***********

Den Kompletten Pfad zur .ko File angebe er das ding nicht findet!

Und sie ist ja da ( Hab ich überprüft... und ls zeigt sie mir an das sie im video Verzeichnis liegt... )

Misteriös....

----------

## TilianGemini

exakt wie bei mir... was hast du denn für eine GraKa?

----------

## oscarwild

@TilianGemini: Nein, Xorg ist daran nicht schuld, das Modul lässt sich ja nicht mal auffinden:

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.6.12_gentoo_r4/video/nvidia.ko not found

 

@Rafer:

- verläuft emerge nvidia-kernel ohne Fehler?

- Kannst Du sehen, ob/wohin das Modul installiert wird?

- modules-update/env-update mal ausgeführt?

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## Sourcecode

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> exakt wie bei mir... was hast du denn für eine GraKa?

 

GF2MX440

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Rafer:
> 
> - verläuft emerge nvidia-kernel ohne Fehler?
> ...

 

Ja Verläuft ohne Fehler gibt keine ERROR Messages...

Hier mal der Output :

```

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

>>> Install nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/image/ category media-video

 * Installing nvidia module

man:

>>> Completed installing nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/image/

>>> Merging media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko

--- /etc/

--- /etc/modules.d/

>>> /etc/modules.d/nvidia

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/README.gz

--- /sbin/

>>> /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/README.gz

--- !mtime obj /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4

--- !mtime obj /etc/modules.d/nvidia

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /sbin

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc/modules.d

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Removing media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 from moduledb.

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 ...                  [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * If you would like to load this module automatically upon boot

 * please type the following as root:

 *     # echo "nvidia" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 * 

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - modules-update/env-update mal ausgeführt?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

ja

----------

## schachti

Hmm, bei mir klappt das Zusammenspiel zwischen nvidia-kernel und 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 auch nicht.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## malachay

Habt ihr den "nvidia Framebuffer Support" im Kernel aktiviert?

Wenn ja, nehmt den mal raus und probiert es dann noch mal.

----------

## rewus

hat ich bei mir auch mal geholfen hat nvidia-kernel zu unmergen und dann neu installieren.

----------

## schachti

 *malachay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habt ihr den "nvidia Framebuffer Support" im Kernel aktiviert?
> 
> 

 

Ich hab's mit und ohne probiert, geht beides nicht bei mir.

----------

## schachti

 *rewus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hat ich bei mir auch mal geholfen hat nvidia-kernel zu unmergen und dann neu installieren.
> 
> 

 

Ich habe sowohl die aktuelle stabile Version, als auch die aktuellste ~x86 Version probiert und jede mehrmals installiert - ohne Erfolg.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *malachay wrote:*   

> Habt ihr den "nvidia Framebuffer Support" im Kernel aktiviert?
> 
> Wenn ja, nehmt den mal raus und probiert es dann noch mal.

 

Hat nix genützt.

Und Reemergen bringt auch keinen Unterschied :/

nvidia.ko Bug Reportet @ Gentoo Bugzilla 14.07.2005 16:30h

----------

## TilianGemini

Ich hab auch genauso alle diese Schritte schon ausprobiert... aber keine chance...

Also muss es entweder an dem Treiber oder an X liegen... eventuell ein Bug verhalten?

Die neusten Treiber zum runterladen von nvidia unterstützen meine Grafikkarte schon garnicht mehr... hat es etwas damit zu tun?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die neusten Treiber zum runterladen von nvidia unterstützen meine Grafikkarte schon garnicht mehr... hat es etwas damit zu tun?

 

Glaube ich nicht..

Dann müsstest du zumindest den Kernel installieren können... und die Offiziellen Nvidia Treiber haben immer alle KArten ab TNT2 Unterstützt  :Wink: 

Das deine KArte da nicht mehr Unterstützt wird würde sich dahin äussern das dein X Server mit ner Error Meldung beim Start seinen Dienst quittiert.

----------

